# How To Stick With Any Diet or Fitness Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you easily stick with your nutrition plan or do you give in to unplanned cheating and frequent excesses? Do you have near-perfect gym attendance or do you often skip workouts? When you do workout, are your sessions a 10 out of 10, or do you have a lot of 6′s and 7′s (or lower)? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

